# Hey, I just met you, and this is crazy, you're real fat, do you have diabeetus maybe?



## Bearsy (Jun 29, 2012)

Why do people I've never met before think it's ok to come up and ask that question?
I work in a bank lobby and I think like 3-4 times in the past month random people have come up and asked me.
I don't understand the thought process behind that and it makes me raeg!


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Jun 29, 2012)

Bearsy said:


> Why do people I've never met before think it's ok to come up and ask that question?
> I work in a bank lobby and I think like 3-4 times in the past month random people have come up and asked me.
> I don't understand the thought process behind that and it makes me raeg!



ha ha universal snap not for a while though. If you say No they follow it up with are you sure maybe you should go and have it checked out, then well you want to loose some weight because you will become diabetic! like they can see into the future.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 29, 2012)

Bearsy said:


> Why do people I've never met before think it's ok to come up and ask that question?
> I work in a bank lobby and I think like 3-4 times in the past month random people have come up and asked me.
> I don't understand the thought process behind that and it makes me raeg!



Thought process here is negligible and shows people who ask you that not only lack basic social skills but also have an oversimplisitic linear brain wiring:

a) They parrot what they hear/read on all mainstream media which is fat = sick = diabetes, heart failure, liver cirrhosis, etc. etc. (... maybe you're even lucky they didn't ask you the last one...)

b) Fat is the only deviation from the norm you're allowed to openly discrimate against without fear of social repercussions or being judged as bigoted nowadays - on the contrary, it makes you a 'good person' because you're promoting 'health'!

Put some thought into a real good come-back line and practice it.
Maybe stick to the illness frame of discussion and ask them whether they have Creutzfeldt-Jakob or Tourrette (depending on whether they seem really stupid or more on the lacking impulse control side).
Good luck!


----------



## Tad (Jun 29, 2012)

"Why yes I do....and did you know that diabetes makes it harder to control one's violent impulses, such as occur when people ask you rude questions?"

OK, probably not something you can say while working, but it must be tempting....


----------



## biglynch (Jun 30, 2012)

I had nearly a word for word comment like this too, from a girl who was "well known" to a few guys that I go to a local club rock club with. I said to her if we are relating illnesses to lifestyles then she better get checked for Aids fast! 

She Cried... I laughed, then had more beer.


----------



## Librarygirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That is so rude!
Ironically though I was having a similar conversation with a very slim, petite colleague at work. This is her natural build and she is by no means a light/ healthy eater. I am pretty slim too and we both get comments either on "Oooh you're eating a cake"...As if to say, "So you won't stay slim" or worse, the implication that if you're not very hungry or don't like the food on offer or whatever that you have some kind of eating disorder. I'm slim but curvy now, but when I had dental surgery and orthodontic work 4 years ago, I was in such pain I lost a lot of weight. I clearly remember a random stranger in the street calling out insults as they obviously thought I had an eating disorder. I felt like turning round and saying "Well if you had stiches in all four corners of your mouth and all this brace hurting non-stop, you wouldn't f..ing feel like eating either!".. But obviously I didn't....

So in a different way, I do see where you're coming from. Where do people get off in making personal remarks?!!! My colleague actually said "I bet no one would dare to speak to a fat person that way".....Which obviously is not true! What is wrong with people that they feel this need to insult people and imply they have a problem? They are probably just jealous of someone who is true to themselves and happy with their own body.

So yes, I think where circumstances permit, you should go for it and tell them where to go! Perhaps telling them that having such poor manners and such a lack of tact / social skills / empathy / common sense / judgement might lead them to get injured one day and they really should take some kind of evening class in interpersonal skills to protect themselves!


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 30, 2012)

agouderia said:


> Thought process here is negligible and shows people who ask you that not only lack basic social skills but also have an oversimplisitic linear brain wiring:
> 
> a) They parrot what they hear/read on all mainstream media which is fat = sick = diabetes, heart failure, liver cirrhosis, etc. etc. (... maybe you're even lucky they didn't ask you the last one...)
> 
> ...



Haha! What she said. Couldn't agree more


----------



## Thelonious (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't normally get it in public, but when I take a physical or what have you, they always assume I have it before the blood work even goes through, and every single time they have this look of astonishment like "This fat ass has better sugar levels than I do." Then their attitude changes like I'm a freak, even more so if the person who was trying to pre-diagnose me is small and has diabetes.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 30, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> ....What is wrong with people that they feel this need to insult people and imply they have a problem?....




Some people just need to blow out your candle to make their's shine brighter.

*Bonus points if you can name where that reference comes from!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2012)

Thelonious said:


> I don't normally get it in public, but when I take a physical or what have you, they always assume I have it before the blood work even goes through, and every single time they have this look of astonishment like "This fat ass has better sugar levels than I do." Then their attitude changes like I'm a freak, even more so if the person who was trying to pre-diagnose me is small and has diabetes.


If my blood pressure is taken anywhere other than my regular doctors' office, it has to be taken by the nurses three times and the doctor at least once because no fat person could possibly have blood pressure as low as mine so the medical personnel or equipment HAS to be faulty. 

Then when they comprehend that not only am I not hypertensive but actually slightly hypotensive, they look at me dumbfounded. Obviously I'm not following the fatty rule-book.


----------



## cakeboy (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's how I would reply : 

Retarded mouth breather : "ZOMG YER FAT DO YOU HAVE THE DIABEETUS?!"

Me : "My Granny lived to be a hundred years old!"

Retarded mouth breather : "WITH TEH DIABEETUS?!?"

Me : "No, by minding her own fucking business."

Win!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> If my blood pressure is taken anywhere other than my regular doctors' office, it has to be taken by the nurses three times and the doctor at least once because no fat person could possibly have blood pressure as low as mine so the medical personnel or equipment HAS to be faulty.
> 
> Then when they comprehend that not only am I not hypertensive but actually slightly hypotensive, they look at me dumbfounded. Obviously I'm not following the fatty rule-book.



Well obviously you're a witch. To the stakes with you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well obviously you're a witch. To the stakes with you.


I'd rather a steak, bloody rare, if you don't mind.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 1, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd rather a steak, bloody rare, if you don't mind.



Well obviously you're a witch, the Steaks with you! :-D


----------



## escapist (Jul 1, 2012)

Bearsy said:


> Why do people I've never met before think it's ok to come up and ask that question?
> I work in a bank lobby and I think like 3-4 times in the past month random people have come up and asked me.
> I don't understand the thought process behind that and it makes me raeg!



I don't know but its a fair guess. On my part I think its funny when they ask if my blood sugar is 300+ and seem shocked that mine is around 128-148 depending on when I ate. Admittedly it does seem odd that people would think my blood sugar is totally out of control. I can only think it has to do on the "War on Obesity" and the crappy information people are being fed.


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 2, 2012)

Oof, don't get me started. Not that I get those questions -- I seem to be kind of small for the Rude-dar.   I just help answer those sorts of questions whenever they pop up. (Including on the Pluggers comic strip. Honestly, are some people such utter busybodies that they even have to accuse _cartoon characters_ of having diabetes?)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Oof, don't get me started. Not that I get those questions -- I seem to be kind of small for the Rude-dar.  I just help answer those sorts of questions whenever they pop up. (Including on the Pluggers comic strip. Honestly, are some people such utter busybodies that they even have to accuse _cartoon characters_ of having diabetes?)


Rabies or scabies I could understand.....


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 4, 2012)

Duh, it's because only fat people have diabetes. If you're fat, you automatically have it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------

